# Fine Art Prints!!!!



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Eric Estrada Art / Wase One Artworks
Eric
South Florida
3058041331
[email protected]
www.IamWaseOne.com
Description of Product for sale
18x24" Fine Art Prints of an original redfish piece.
Price $80


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

I have mine, and the picture doesn't do it justice. Truly a nice piece for the office wall.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

Whats up with that "Poon"


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Hey Eric,

How do you order the redfish print?

Pete


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Hey Eric,
> 
> How do you order the redfish print?
> 
> Pete


Email me. My preferred method of payment is Paypal, since it's instant, and there's security for both parties. 

Send me an email at [email protected] for more info.

Thanks,
-Eric


----------

